# How to judge the quality of a t-shirt?



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

What are the criterions to judge the quality of a t-shirt? 

I can imagine: 

The fabric, the thickness, the softness, the fit, if it shrinks after washing or not.

Can anyone tell something about:

The fabric: 
100 % cotton, is that the best? What does 50/50 mean? What is ring spun cotton? What other kind of ‘cottons’ are there? What kind of ‘compositions’ are there?

The weight and thickness of a t-shirt: 
What do most people prefer?

Other information about this subject is also welcome of course. 

Thanks.


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

Use it and see how long it lasts after repeated washing


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Quality is like beauty, my friend! It is in the eye of the beholder! 

Different people like different things, and there is no way around that. And you must keep this in mind when you are wanting to sell a product to the general public. You need to find what you target market likes and cater your product specs to that.

As for your questions about the shirts. 50/50 is 50% cotton, 50% polyester. Cotton is a natural fiber and polyester is man made. 100% has some shrinkage to it (even pre-shrunk cotton). This is the big "advantage" that some people say a 50/50 shirt gives over cotton. It is not as soft as a 100% cotton shirt, but there is very little shrinkage. Again, it would be what a particular person likes.

Ringspun is a particular weave. The cotton is spun prior to knitting. It makes the material softer, finer and more durable. There are many types of weaves of cotton. They all are different and make the shirt feel different. Jersey and rib are a couple more that are used for t-shirts.

Weights of t-shirts are measured in ounces per square yard. And as you already know, this can vary greatly, too. 

So when you put together, fiber content, knitting, and weight, you can come up with MANY combinations. This would lead to MANY people saying different things as to what characteristics make up a quality t-shirt. 

Find you target market. See what your demographic likes. And maybe even offer a little variety within your demographic, and you still won't please everybody!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

There is no answer to your question! You can ask 100 different people what their favorite Brand of tee shirt is and you’ll probably get close to 10 people saying 10 different answers. But if you look at the top selling brands… has to be some reason for the sales.

I use the Spaghetti Rule.


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the answers.


----------

